# DIY Cover for Picotope



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello folks,

I just bought a JBJ Picotope 3-gallon tank for a betta after comparing it with Tom Aquatics 3-gallon Deco Kit. The Picotope, being glass, won me over as opposed to the acrylic tank.

However, on reading further, everyone's recommending that a betta tank has to have a cover. Also, I do not want to buy a plexiglass sheet and cover it as it will minimize the Oxygen exchange. I'd like to build a cover that uses a mesh.

Any recommendations?

Thank you very much.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

What about something like this? I remember reading somewhere about someone using something similar. And no, I couldn't be more vague.  Maybe a trip to the local hardware store would yield something similar.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for your response Matt. The Panel looks very interesting and should work well. 

Like you said, will take a trip to the LHS to see what's available.

regards,
Ravi


----------

